# 1 Dk vs. Sartharion 10m



## Primordial (9. April 2010)

Jau, es ist soweit, ein DK hat Sartharion im 10er Modus solo gelegt, zwar ist er einige Tier Stufen über Sartharion, finde aber trozde msowas sollte nicht zu machen sein und ging bis jetzt auch nicht wirklich dass man "Bosse auf gleichem Level" besiegt ( jaja Hydross wurde mit Exploit von nem HM auf 70 gesolot, Ony ging erst mit 70 solo usw)

Naja für die die es interessiert, es gibt ein video auf meiner seite www.wow-raiders.de.vu


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2010)

Jeah, Bekanntheit für Zuluhed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja die News gabs halt eh schon länger, Raegwynn ist ja dafür bekannt, dass er einige kranken Sachen abzieht. Gruul alleine legen, Alar alleine, Solarian alleine, die neuen Inis alleine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (9. April 2010)

Vergiss nicht den Magier der durch einen Exploit den Militärwing in Naxx solo gemacht hat.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht den Magier der durch einen Exploit den Militärwing in Naxx solo gemacht hat.



Magier ftw!

Aber da sieht man mal das die Klassen viel zu Stark sind...


----------



## Vicell (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Magier ftw!
> 
> Aber da sieht man mal das die Klassen viel zu Stark sind...



Die Klasse ist nicht zu stark, sie hat nur einen Skill der prozentual HP herstellt.
Sprich, überlebst du lang genug bis du einen Deathstrike usen kannst ?
Bzw kriegst du weniger Dmg als du healst? Wenn ja ->Solokill
Wenn nein ->Ragequit


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Die Klasse ist nicht zu stark, sie hat nur einen Skill der prozentual HP herstellt.
> Sprich, überlebst du lang genug bis du einen Deathstrike usen kannst ?
> Bzw kriegst du weniger Dmg als du healst? Wenn ja ->Solokill
> Wenn nein ->Ragequit



Ich habe *Klassen* gesagt. Die Leben von Tanks hat sich von Classic->Wotlk verzehnfacht z.B.


----------



## Mamaburli (9. April 2010)

Gewusst wie heißts immer ne? ^^


----------



## Primordial (9. April 2010)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht den Magier der durch einen Exploit den Militärwing in Naxx solo gemacht hat.




oh wie hab ich de nnur vergessen können, das war natürlich der overkill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. April 2010)

palas können das auch fast alles^^


----------



## Stevesteel (9. April 2010)

krasse Sache.
Na, nun werden alle gleich wieder schreien, dass der DK generft wird oder ihre Klasse so verstärkt wird, dass sie es auch können ^^


----------



## Imperious (9. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> oh wie hab ich de nnur vergessen können, das war natürlich der overkill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß wie....der hat mit Zauberraub oder wie des heißt so en Buff von den Todesrittern gestohlen und die Todesritter immer mitgezogen.


----------



## ibbi (9. April 2010)

nette sache...wieviel gold bringt ihm das denn?


----------



## Topperharly (9. April 2010)

war das raegwyn?


----------



## ibbi (9. April 2010)

den erfolg gibts aber nich wirklich oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mich jez leider n ich einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. April 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> war das raegwyn?



ja, steht auch im Video


----------



## Primordial (9. April 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> den erfolg gibts aber nich wirklich oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





nein der erfolg im video is gefaked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meklun (9. April 2010)

kann mal wer nen link zu dem video posten ?


----------



## Elda (9. April 2010)

Natürlich mit Mdw Stamina und Sdk gebufft...


----------



## Erlasto (9. April 2010)

wie hat er sich denn gehealt...irgenwie begreif ich das net!!


----------



## BlackBirdone (9. April 2010)

Durch sein enormes Equip haut er ihn für 1-2k bei 2k Hps logisch, und wiso gings nciht vorher, genau es gab keinen DK also wayn.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. April 2010)

Erlasto schrieb:


> wie hat er sich denn gehealt...irgenwie begreif ich das net!!



Selfheal ist beim DK nen Talent..oder sowas in der Art, ka, spiele keinen.


----------



## Freakypriest (9. April 2010)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Durch sein enormes Equip haut er ihn für 1-2k bei 2k Hps logisch, und wiso gings nciht vorher, genau es gab keinen DK also wayn.



Natürlich gabe es vorher schon DK's^^ die kamen zusammen mit Sartharion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ging nur vorher nicht aus folgenden gründen:
1. Equip ist heute soviel besser das kaum noch dmg von dem kommt.
2. Der dmg den man durch das EQ mehr macht ist wesentlich gestiegen.
3. Mehr dmg output = mehr selfheal beim DK.


----------



## Furywarry (9. April 2010)

Erlasto schrieb:


> wie hat er sich denn gehealt...irgenwie begreif ich das net!!



Im Blutbaum gibt es 3 Möhlichkeiten sich zu heilen, bist du noch Draenai, kannst du noch Selbstheilung zünden.

Todesstoß bringt bei voller Nutzung einiges, Blutwürmer sind auch kein Fehler und Notfalls kann man ja seinen 
Ghul opfern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Critimmun sollte man wohl auch besser sein und die Armee würde ich am Anfang auch direkt raushauen.

Muss mir wohl doch mal das Video anschauen, wie er es gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. April 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Mdw Stamina und Sdk gebufft...



50k mit DD spec und noch so sich selebr healen ist echt hammer^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. April 2010)

Das schreit ja förmlich nach einem dicken fetten NERF. xD


----------



## TheGui (9. April 2010)

oha nich schlecht



Freakypriest schrieb:


> 3. Mehr dmg output = mehr selfheal beim DK.



das is falsch, alle relevanten Heal skills skalieren mit HP nicht mit DMG

Ausserdem heilt man sich durch DMG nur in der Blutpräsi... die hatte er sicher nich an.. und selbst wen wär der Heal 2 bis maximal 3 Stellig.


----------



## xerkxes (9. April 2010)

Zeigt weniger wie op die Klassen sind sondern wie leicht der wow-content ist.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (9. April 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Mdw Stamina und Sdk gebufft...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (9. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> oha nich schlecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FAIL

Man heilt sich als DK in jeder Präsenz, hab in Vio Feste den Krähenboss komplett ohne Heal getankt weil der nen DC hatte und hatte in Frostpräsenz für den Fight schon 733 HPS als Bluttank. Also wenn man keine Ahnung von anderen Klassen hat einfach besser Mund halten.


----------



## Primordial (9. April 2010)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Durch sein enormes Equip haut er ihn für 1-2k bei 2k Hps logisch, und wiso gings nciht vorher, genau es gab keinen DK also wayn.



Wieso postest du in diesen Thread wenns dir "wayne" is?

_

"Zeigt weniger wie op die Klassen sind sondern wie leicht der wow-content ist." Find ich passend


----------



## TheGui (9. April 2010)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Sorry Ich FAIL selbst mal gerne!
> 
> Man heilt sich als DK in jeder Präsenz, hab in Vio Feste den Krähenboss komplett ohne Heal getankt weil der nen DC hatte und hatte in Frostpräsenz für den Fight schon 733 HPS als Bluttank. Also wenn man keine Ahnung von anderen Klassen hat einfach besser Mund halten.



du bist blind... lern bitte Lesen.

Ich habe geschrieben das die Hauptheals nur mit HP skalieren..
das sind die SKILLS die primär zum heilen genutzt werden *Todesstoß - 15% der max HP(*als Blut/unholy*), (*Ghul Fressen - 40% der max HP*) und Runenheilung - 20% der Max HP.* (geskillt, mit glyphe sinds 22%)
(*Und du wirst dich sicher mit TODESSTOß geheilt haben und nicht mit den 4% die du an dps gefahren hast...**)*

Blutwürmer dagegen sind nichts weiter als nen Hot der einen um ck. 500~ den Tick heilt.

UND durch Schaden heilt man sich NUR in der Blutpräsi oder bei geskillter verbesserter Plutpräsi in den anderen 2. Das sind aber nur *4%* des angerichteten Schadens als heilung, und reichen nie aus um sowas durchzuziehen!


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (9. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> oha nich schlecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=50371

heute poste ich nur links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. April 2010)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=50371
> 
> heute poste ich nur links
> 
> ...



ich bezweifle aber hart das er das geskillt hat, der heal is zu gering und zu unzuverläsig.
nehmen wir mal an er hat 4k DPS gefahren, dan würder der heal daraus bei 160 HPS liegen.

Blutpräsi selber hatte er sicher nicht an, dan hätte er auf zu viel Leben/rüsi und schadensverringerung verzichten müssen.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (9. April 2010)

Da könntest du allerdings Recht haben. Mein Link war eig nur auf die Aussage, man heile sich nur in Blutpräsenz, bezogen.


----------



## TheGui (9. April 2010)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> Da könntest du allerdings Recht haben. Mein Link war eig nur auf die Aussage, man heile sich nur in Blutpräsenz, bezogen.


Ich wolt damit auch nur sagen das der heal durch dmg zu gring ist um relevant für so eine leistung zu sein... aber hier dreht einem jeder soffort nen strick draus wen man nicht sämmtliche Allternativen, Variationen und Anomalien die in verbindung mit der geschriebenen Aussage stehen benennt.

Grade diejenigen wie Dalfi die dick in Rot Fail schreiben und selbst Failen...


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (9. April 2010)

Ich glaub damit muss man in einem solchen Forum einfach leben...


----------



## Poseidoom (9. April 2010)

Na und? Lass ihn doch Sartha solo machen.. der Kerl is halt ne Skillbombe^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (9. April 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Mdw Stamina und Sdk gebufft...



die BUffs ausm AH, Trommeln Schriftrollen etc..


----------



## Namir (9. April 2010)

Hm, muss ich auch gleich mal testen =)
Heros hab ich auch schon ein paar hinter mir, sind nur teilweise anspruchsvoll.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (9. April 2010)

ich sag nur eines: 
DKS ROCKEN^^


----------



## cortez338 (9. April 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Mdw Stamina und Sdk gebufft...



Bei jemand solo kill vom dem sagt das jemand.....
Es gibt da einen netten Beruf der sich Inschriftenkunde nennt und mit dem kann man skd mdw und stamina buffen


----------



## Nomisno (9. April 2010)

Mit Blut kannste dir sicher ne extra Skillung für sowas machen; Runenheilung, verb. Todesstoß (wobei da unholy besser ist, da man 3 Krankheiten hat), verb. blutpräsi, blutwürmer, notfalls ghul opfern.

Nicht zu vergessen den damage, den du raushauen kannst, armee macht da allein schon ne bombe aus...

und mit T10 und so sollte das eig. weniger Probleme darstellen, sartha ist ja auch ein einsteigerboss auf 80.

Lg, Nomi


----------



## Zorian92 (9. April 2010)

aber es kommt nicht alleine daher, dass der DK so gut ist, guckt euch mal alte Videos von ihm an, da hat er zu BC-Zeiten noch als *SCHURKE GETANKT!!!*
Dabei hatte er ne Ausweichchance von über 100% raidbuffed.

Da sieht man wiedre, dass es nicht nur auf die Klasse ankommt, sondern auch auf die Erfahrung, den Skill und etliches mehr, was er zweifelsohne geschafft hat.
Und was man auch sieht, wenn man sich seine Seite ansieht, er schafft es nicht jedes Mal beim 1. Try, oft braucht er mehr, bis ein perfektes Video entsteht!!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (9. April 2010)

Seite geht nicht bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werds gleich mal mit meinem Paladin versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primordial (9. April 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> und mit T10 und so sollte das eig. weniger Probleme darstellen, sartha ist ja auch ein einsteigerboss auf 80.



Macht doch nichts das es ein Einstiegsboss ist.Mit 60 konnte manmit Naxx gear auch nicht einfach Ony soloen oder mit 70 Kazzak z.b. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (9. April 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Bei jemand solo kill vom dem sagt das jemand.....
> Es gibt da einen netten Beruf der sich Inschriftenkunde nennt und mit dem kann man skd mdw und stamina buffen



Stamina -> Inschrift
MDW/SDK -> Lederer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalandar (9. April 2010)

Kann es sein, das die Web-Site down ist??


----------



## SureShot (9. April 2010)

die tolle internet seite geht nicht gisb das auch auf youtube oder so ?


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (9. April 2010)

Ja gibt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith findet das Intro nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (9. April 2010)

Ich sag ja nur over-powered!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (9. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Macht doch nichts das es ein Einstiegsboss ist.Mit 60 konnte manmit Naxx gear auch nicht einfach Ony soloen oder mit 70 Kazzak z.b.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jetzt sind die Gegenstände aber auch im vergleich viel besser und sarth10 ist nur für 10 Spieler ausgelegt, ony und Kazzak waren für 40 bzw 25 leute.


----------



## karisikpizza (9. April 2010)

hab hier was aber scheiß quali^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epZB7alg4Tk


----------



## nioKs (9. April 2010)

immer hin hat er nicht 3D gemacht^^


----------



## Freakypriest (9. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Macht doch nichts das es ein Einstiegsboss ist.Mit 60 konnte manmit Naxx gear auch nicht einfach Ony soloen oder mit 70 Kazzak z.b.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja

Satharion 10 = 1Spieler
Onyxia 40 = 3Spieler (noch zu 60ger zeiten)

Von daher ist das verhältniss sogar schlechter als damals^^^aber weniger als einer geht halt nicht.


----------



## MrBlaki (9. April 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Naja
> 
> Satharion 10 = 1Spieler
> Onyxia 40 = 3Spieler (noch zu 60ger zeiten)
> ...



Ausser man Spielt einen Gnom.
Konnte mir den nicht verkneifen sry.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (9. April 2010)

Hmm. Kannst du auch zeigen wie du die Trash Mobs und die Drachen tötest lieber TE?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Naja
> 
> Satharion 10 = 1Spieler
> Onyxia 40 = 3Spieler (noch zu 60ger zeiten)
> ...



LOL NOOB CLASSIC WAR VIEL SCHWERER!!!!1111

aber sowas wird ganz gerne mal verdrängt das classic doch nicht viel schwerer war als wotlk ^^


----------



## DoktorElmo (9. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Hmm. Kannst du auch zeigen wie du die Trash Mobs und die Drachen tötest lieber TE?



Der TE ist nicht der selbe wie der im Video, und zweifle niemals an dem Typen, der hat Grube des Sarons und Seelenschmiede auf hero auch Solo gemacht, also sollten die Trash-Adds in Obsi10 wirklich kein Problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (9. April 2010)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Der TE ist nicht der selbe wie der im Video, und zweifle niemals an dem Typen, der hat Grube des Sarons und Seelenschmiede auf hero auch Solo gemacht, also sollten die Trash-Adds in Obsi10 wirklich kein Problem sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach den Debuff kann er ja nicht dispellen, oder fährt er Drölf Millionen DPS?

...

btw ich hab es eben selber versucht und meine das es "unmöglich" ist die "ganze Raid" SOLO zu schaffen...


----------



## karisikpizza (9. April 2010)

schaut doch video zu ende, trash hat er mit paar kollegen gemacht^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ach den Debuff kann er ja nicht dispellen, oder fährt er Drölf Millionen DPS?
> 
> ...
> 
> btw ich hab es eben selber versucht und meine das es "unmöglich" ist die "ganze Raid" SOLO zu schaffen...



bei dem video auf youtube steht in der beschreibung das er beim trash hilfe hatte


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (9. April 2010)

karisikpizza schrieb:


> schaut doch video zu ende, trash hat er mit paar kollegen gemacht^^



Dann ist es für mich nicht solo schaffbar...
Genauso wie bei Kurushimi der zeigt das er Al'ar und Gruul solo schafft, obwohl man schon am Trash versagt...


----------



## DoktorElmo (9. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ach den Debuff kann er ja nicht dispellen, oder fährt er Drölf Millionen DPS?
> 
> ...
> 
> btw ich hab es eben selber versucht und meine das es "unmöglich" ist die "ganze Raid" SOLO zu schaffen...



Okay, kann schon sein, möchte trotzdem sehen wie du Sartharion Solost, selbst wenn der restliche Raid schon liegt, wenn du schon hier einen auf Kritiker machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin an Grube nonhero verdammt schnell gescheitert, er macht das Ganze auf Hero mit PDOK25er Equip Solo, also ich würde sagen, der kann einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (9. April 2010)

nioKs schrieb:


> immer hin hat er nicht 3D gemacht^^



macht er noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema nerf öhm ja und wie sollen low dk tanks dann tanken? die haben ja "nur t9" 

btt naja gz an ihm


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (9. April 2010)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Okay, kann schon sein, möchte trotzdem sehen wie du Sartharion Solost, selbst wenn der restliche Raid schon liegt, wenn du schon hier einen auf Kritiker machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiele einen Tank Paladin. Und es ist "nicht" möglich das zu schaffen was der DK schafft. Aber Paladine und Todesritter können nicht Flüche dispellen.
Und außerdem fährt der Todesritter deutlich mehr DPS und hat besseren Selfheal. Mit Siegel des Lichts fehlt es an Schaden beim Paladin, aber ohne würde die Heilung fehlen.


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. April 2010)

Respect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber mittlerweile keine Seltenheit mehr...

Blizz hatt Dks zu Stark gemacht ... oder die Bosse zu Schwach (suchts euch aus)

Mittlerweile Interessierts mich auch nichtmehr...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (9. April 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Respect
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich muss man die Stark machen, welcher "Pro Gamer" würde dann schon den DK spielen wollen? Er muss sie getestet werden und dann kommt die Nerf-Keule.


----------



## sigimalygos (9. April 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Jeah, Bekanntheit für Zuluhed.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der tüp hat doch nichts drauf.... schau dir des gruul video nochmal genau an des is gefaked wie 70% seiner videos...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> der tüp hat doch nichts drauf.... schau dir des gruul video nochmal genau an des is gefaked wie 70% seiner videos...



nope alles echt :>


----------



## Azerak (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> nope alles echt :>





Woher weißt du das? Weil du mit deinem Heiler dabei warst? ... oh wait!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (9. April 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> der tüp hat doch nichts drauf.... schau dir des gruul video nochmal genau an des is gefaked wie 70% seiner videos...



Wo ist da was gefaked? ich sehe es wirklich nicht


----------



## Landral (9. April 2010)

edit: hier stand mist^^


----------



## Kagaru (9. April 2010)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht den Magier der durch einen Exploit den Militärwing in Naxx solo gemacht hat.




Das war kein Exploit sondenr einFehler von Blizz her .

Er hat einfach nen schild geklaut (was heute immernoch bestandteil ist) mehr nicht .


----------



## Primordial (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> LOL NOOB CLASSIC WAR VIEL SCHWERER!!!!1111
> 
> aber sowas wird ganz gerne mal verdrängt das classic doch nicht viel schwerer war als wotlk ^^




Hast du zu classic gespielt? Vaelastrasz in BWL damals noch ohne Addons wie KTM (wenns noch wer kennt) gemacht? Classic WAR schwerer weil aber auch die Leute nicht soviel wussten, wäre ganz am Anfang von WoW, Wotlk einstiegs Content implementiert worden, hätts vllt niemand geschafft. Aber zu dem Erscheinen von WoW war es (ZU DIESEM ZEITPUNKT) schwerer ( und imo schöner, was nicht heist das es heut scheise is) als zum Anfangszeitpunkt von Wotlk....

Gott, was für ein verbaler Firlefans von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An die anderen: nein meine Seite ist nicht down, gab nur Serverprobleme, wie gehabt Video auf www.wow-raiders.de.vu


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Weil du mit deinem Heiler dabei warst? ... oh wait!



aha



Primordial schrieb:


> Hast du zu classic gespielt? Vaelastrasz in BWL damals noch ohne Addons wie KTM (wenns noch wer kennt) gemacht? Classic WAR schwerer weil aber auch die Leute nicht soviel wussten, wäre ganz am Anfang von WoW, Wotlk einstiegs Content implementiert worden, hätts vllt niemand geschafft. Aber zu dem Erscheinen von WoW war es (ZU DIESEM ZEITPUNKT) schwerer ( und imo schöner, was nicht heist das es heut scheise is) als zum Anfangszeitpunkt von Wotlk....
> 
> Gott, was für ein verbaler Firlefans von mir
> 
> ...



das schwierige an classic wow war einfach das man 40 leute anstatt 25 brauchte und man nicht so leicht an equip gekommen ist. die bosse an sich waren nicht sonderlich schwerer als malygos, mimiron, prof seuchenmord, arthas etc.

EDIT : jo ich hab damals kurz nach dem molten core patch angefangen und bis auf naxxramas auch alles clear gehabt


----------



## Seph018 (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> aha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal NICHT, dass die Bosse damals schwerer als Arthas waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primordial (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> aha
> 
> 
> 
> die bosse an sich waren nicht sonderlich schwerer als malygos, mimiron, prof seuchenmord, arthas etc.



Malygos, Mimiron, usw. sind um einiges schwerer als die Classic Bosse. Aber damals war das Spiel nicht so gut balanced wie jetzt nach den vielen Jahren, die Leute waren allgemein nicht so "skilled", die Items wären größtenteils lächerlich, bBeispiel: T0 2er Boni 200 Rüstung..WOW das bringt es dem Stoffi! Das alles zusammen hat es damals einfahc schön schwer gemacht voranzukommen, völlig klar das zu Ende Classic der einstiegs Content lächerlich einfach war. Heut isses halt so das der Conten schon von Anfang an lächerlich einfach ist. (jaja Hardmodes bla blub ist ok ich arbeite daran )

Edit: Arthas ist ein genialer Encounter, ob 10er normal oder 25er normal so sollte er fürn normal Mode sein, das hat Blizzar imo gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal NICHT, dass die Bosse damals schwerer als Arthas waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



arthas auf hc vllt aber ich habe jetzt vom normalen modus gesprochen ^^


----------



## Primordial (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> arthas auf hc vllt aber ich habe jetzt vom normalen modus gesprochen ^^




Also von der Taktik her gesehn denk ich kommt classic auch nicht an wotlk ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Also von der Taktik her gesehn denk ich kommt classic auch nicht an wotlk ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



need voicechat jetzt hab das gefühl ich schreib immer so komisch das keiner checkt wie ich das meine aber ums kurz zu fassen : ja hast recht ^^

hab halt nen paar dumme vergleiche gemacht <.<


----------



## thedarknesshell (9. April 2010)

Arthas ist im 10er normal meiner Meinung nach schwerer als so mancher Classic-Boss von damals. Es gibt vielmehr zu beachten was einen gleicht tötet als vorher.


----------



## Schiimon (9. April 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Mdw Stamina und Sdk gebufft...



hmm drums??...

btt: old news :X


----------



## Annovella (9. April 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Mdw Stamina und Sdk gebufft...




Und deswegen gillt es eigendlich nicht als Solokill, denn ein Solokill bedeutet auch nur "solo"buffed zu sein. Sprich eigene Buffs ;-)



Erlasto schrieb:


> wie hat er sich denn gehealt...irgenwie begreif ich das net!!




Todesstoß?.... Was denn sonst? Oo


----------



## momox (9. April 2010)

mal ne frage weil das vorhin aufkam, wer hat Onyxia zu 3. zu classic zeiten gemacht?

BTW: geil gemachtes Video, fettes GZ an raegwyn


----------



## Brokulus (9. April 2010)

Heftig...:NERV DK's !!! ^^


----------



## Zagron666 (9. April 2010)

chinesen an die macht!


----------



## Blablubs (9. April 2010)

Zorian92 schrieb:


> aber es kommt nicht alleine daher, dass der DK so gut ist, guckt euch mal alte Videos von ihm an, da hat er zu BC-Zeiten noch als *SCHURKE GETANKT!!!*
> Dabei hatte er ne Ausweichchance von über 100% raidbuffed.
> 
> Da sieht man wiedre, dass es nicht nur auf die Klasse ankommt, sondern auch auf die Erfahrung, den Skill und etliches mehr, was er zweifelsohne geschafft hat.
> Und was man auch sieht, wenn man sich seine Seite ansieht, er schafft es nicht jedes Mal beim 1. Try, oft braucht er mehr, bis ein perfektes Video entsteht!!



So viel Unwissen gepaart mit übermäßiger Interpunktion lässt bei mir eine Frage offen - arbeitest du für die Bild?
Zu BC Zeiten als Schurke zu tanken brauchte keinen besonderen Skill oder so, man musste seine 2-3 CD's kennen und richtig timen und ansonsten war das einzig bewundernswerte, dass er von seinem Raid das dafür nötige Gear bekommen hat. Außerdem gab es davon zum Ende von BC doch einige, war also nicht mehr wirklich was besonderes. OS 10er Solo ist zweifelsohne eine nette Idee, wer das Video gesehen hat weiß aber auch, dass man dafür nicht viel mehr können muss als für jede andere Soloaktion von Todesrittern, Krankheiten drauf, schwulen Selfhealstoß spammen und nebenher ein paar Sachen auf CD halten, mit entsprechendem Gear und der dafür nötigen Langeweile würden da ziemlich sicher einige nachziehen.


----------



## Blablubs (9. April 2010)

Kagaru schrieb:


> Das war kein Exploit sondenr einFehler von Blizz her .
> 
> Er hat einfach nen schild geklaut (was heute immernoch bestandteil ist) mehr nicht .



Falls es dir vielleicht schonmal aufgefallen ist geht jedem Exploit ein Fehler von Blizzard vorran..


----------



## Erlasto (9. April 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Respect
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss einfach sagen dass ich es schade finde dass es eben nur die Tank klassen schaffen können...naja ich selber bin kein Pro Gamer aber die Tank klassen haben einfach immer einen gewissen vorteil!!


----------



## WackoJacko (9. April 2010)

selbst wenns stimmt dann wohl kaum ohne healer...


----------



## Tierherscher (9. April 2010)

Zagron666 schrieb:


> hallo ich bins da menowayner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du nervst weißt du das?



WackoJacko schrieb:


> selbst wenns stimmt dann wohl kaum ohne healer...




Warum nicht? Wenn man das entsprechende Equip hat geht das als Dk...Todesstoß heilt 10% der Hp und mit der Glyphe Krankheit muss mann die Krankheiten nur 1 mal draufhaun und dann nur noch Todesstoß bis zum geht nich mehr...wenn man genügend Leben hat noch nen Tod und Verfall ab und zu Ghul rufen+ofpern dann noch Runenheilung...genug Heal? Fähigkeit(Name entfallen) für 20 Runenmacht=20% weniger Schaden für 18 Sek...Die Rüstung(Name entfallen) für 1 Frostrune die Rüstung und Stärke erhöht...Trinket(vllt) kann hintereinander benutz wahscheinlich ~50% der Zeit aktiviert sein...genug Dmg-Verringerung?
(falls ich was vergessen habt flamt mich doch nieder;ja ich mag Satzzeichen besonders;ja ich hätte gerne Käse zum Wein;ja das reicht) 
*e:* Vergessen zu sagen...Mit dem jetzigen Equip weichst du den hits von Sartharion meistens aus/parierst(Adds Magieschaden->Antimagischer Schild+Hülle) 
*2. e:* Schau dir doch mal das Video an...wenn du genau hinsiehst hat er nie die Hots drauf und du siehst bei im keine Heilung ankommen(Animation)...ok man sieht es nicht gut aber wenn man genau hinschaut müsste man es erkennen denke ich; Er bekommt immer nur Heilung wenn er Todesstoß, etc benutzt...So zu heilen geht nicht)


----------



## Reo_MC (9. April 2010)

In der Video-Beschreibung steht, er hätte Hilfe beim Trash gehabt. Somit eigentlich kein Solokill.


----------



## blaQmind (9. April 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> In der Video-Beschreibung steht, er hätte Hilfe beim Trash gehabt. Somit eigentlich kein Solokill.



oja er hat den trash nicht aleine gemacht? dann is er natürlich ein voll noob und der bosskill zählt viel weniger als der imba trash


----------



## Chrigi26 (9. April 2010)

Wie hier manche um sich schlagen, ohne wirklich das Gleiche selber geschafft zu haben... naja die buffed.de-Community, aber auch egal.

Also erstens: Das ist eine extreme Leistung, also von mir ein dickes GZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zweitens: Da hier viele Zweifel und Fragen sin, klär ich mal welche:

1. Das Video ist 100% geschnitten!!!
1a. Nein ist es nicht, es läuft überall flüssig ineinander über, nur bei 5:01 sieht man ne Viertelsekunde lang schwarz, und ich glaube kaum, dass Raegwyn dort irgendwas gemacht haben könnte, zudem läuft das Video genau gleich weiter, ohne Unterschiede zu vorher.

2. Wie healt der sich so krass? Da ist sicher ein Healer irgendwie versteckt!!!
2a. Er healt sich, weil er eine spezielle Skillung hat und ein DK ist, ihre Fähigkeiten haben halt grossen Selfheal, punkt. Zudem hat er extrem gutes Tankgear und frisst sowieso recht wenig DMG.

3. Das könnte jeder schaffen, es macht nur niemand.
3a. Macht es doch selber! Und ausserdem, wieso macht es denn niemand? Genau, weil nahezu allen Leuten entweder der Skill oder das Equipment fehlen.

4. Der hat sich doch buffen lassen!!!
4a. Er hat den Ausdauerbuff durch die Runenschriftrolle der Seelenstärke, die man handeln kann.
  	Er hat auch die Trommeln der Wildnis und die Trommeln der Vergessenen Könige, die man AUCH handeln kann.
  	Somit hat er sich SELBER gebufft, mit allem was möglich ist. Achja, Raidbuffs würden verschwinden wenn man die Gruppe verlässt, deshalb KANN er von aussen nicht gebufft sein.

Ich hoffe, ich habe den Skeptikern mal ein wenig zum Nachdenken gegeben, hört auf den Typen zu flamen, verdammt, das ist ne riesige Leistung!


----------



## Tierherscher (10. April 2010)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Wie hier manche um sich schlagen, ohne wirklich das Gleiche selber geschafft zu haben... naja die buffed.de-Community, aber auch egal.
> 
> Also erstens: Das ist eine extreme Leistung, also von mir ein dickes GZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




genau da steht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...hoffe das jetzt niemand kommt und wieder sagt geschnitten wäh bla bla... und nen paar fähigkeiten hab ich ja in meinem vorigen post genannt (s.o.)(nein ich such die fähigkeiten nich raus...machts doch selber)


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Dk`s sind da eh ein wenig speziell. Hab am Anfang von WotLK den Riesen in HdS Hc Solo gelegt als Bluttank. Und allgemein sind die da einfach besser.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (10. April 2010)

blaQmind schrieb:


> oja er hat den trash nicht aleine gemacht? dann is er natürlich ein voll noob und der bosskill zählt viel weniger als der imba trash



Ja der Trash ist auch härter als sonstige Bosse. Zum Beispiel Zul Gurub. Aber wieso sagst du zu ihm jetzt Vollnoob? Dachte der wäre dein Idol. Und der Trash. Ja. Der ist wirklich imba!


----------



## TheGui (10. April 2010)

blaQmind schrieb:


> oja er hat den trash nicht aleine gemacht? dann is er natürlich ein voll noob und der bosskill zählt viel weniger als der imba trash



trash is immer schwerer als der boss... nein das war keine ironie.

Anders hätte er den trash auch solo machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adremaar (10. April 2010)

WOW , der Kerl is ma imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (10. April 2010)

thedarknesshell schrieb:


> Arthas ist im 10er normal meiner Meinung nach schwerer als so mancher Classic-Boss von damals. Es gibt vielmehr zu beachten was einen gleicht tötet als vorher.



Dafür gibts aber auch mehr Fähigkeiten. Zu Classic wurden zudem die Encounter noch nicht an Addons angepasst, es war halt vermutlich noch nicht abzusehen, welchen Stellenwert diese mal haben werden. Versuch mal eine Woche ohne Addon "auf Sicht" zu raiden, dann wird dir schnell klar warum die (ersten) Bosse früher leichter aber eigentlich doch schwerer waren als der Durchschnittsboss heute.


----------



## Primordial (10. April 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> In der Video-Beschreibung steht, er hätte Hilfe beim Trash gehabt. Somit eigentlich kein Solokill.





Naja was hat bitte der *Trash* mit dem solo Kill von *Sartharion* zu tun? Ich hab im Thread Titel doch zu verstehen gegeben: *Sartharion Solo Kill* und nicht *OS Solo clear* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primordial (10. April 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Dafür gibts aber auch mehr Fähigkeiten. Zu Classic wurden zudem die Encounter noch nicht an Addons angepasst, es war halt vermutlich noch nicht abzusehen, welchen Stellenwert diese mal haben werden. Versuch mal eine Woche ohne Addon "auf Sicht" zu raiden, dann wird dir schnell klar warum die (ersten) Bosse früher leichter aber eigentlich doch schwerer waren als der Durchschnittsboss heute.



qft, wobei ich keine Addons auser Skada verwendet hab in ICC bis zu meiner WoW Pause


----------



## Vanderley (10. April 2010)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> 4. Der hat sich doch buffen lassen!!!
> 4a. Er hat den Ausdauerbuff durch die Runenschriftrolle der Seelenstärke, die man handeln kann.
> Er hat auch die Trommeln der Wildnis und die Trommeln der Vergessenen Könige, die man AUCH handeln kann.
> Somit hat er sich SELBER gebufft, mit allem was möglich ist. Achja, Raidbuffs würden verschwinden wenn man die Gruppe verlässt, deshalb KANN er von aussen nicht gebufft sein.
> ...



Nur die großen Buffs verschwinden. Er hätte sich die Buffs auch Single geben lassen können

btw...gleich mal 2-3 leute einpack für den trash...auch testen


----------

